# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Pen blank giveaway



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 21, 2018)

Keeping up with the generosity that has been shown to me by others here at WB, here is a box of pen blanks for giveaway to a new pen Turner. If anyone is interested, post on here and I'll have a mystery guest (my wife) pick the winner. All shown in pic have the same thing underneath them. Nothing fancy but good for a newbie to learn with.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 4


----------



## Tony (Apr 21, 2018)

Awesome gesture Eric! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 22, 2018)

What goes around comes around! Great idea! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 25, 2018)

**Bump**
No new pen turners around?


----------



## Neko2 (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm new to pen turning in that I've made one at the makers space and still haven't clearedout enough space in the garage to set up the still in box lathe.

I have a piece or two of bloodwood flooring cutoffs that I was going to offer up and if I end up I the receiving end of this kind of generosity, I'll have to step to it.

However it goes, it's a generous offer and good on you for posting it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 25, 2018)

@Neko2 you are the first to respond to this so far. I'll give it to the end of the week and if no one else jumps in then there will be no reason to draw. Good luck!


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 25, 2018)

Darn...that reminds me...I still have to box up your blanks


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 25, 2018)

I have blanks coming from you? Heck I didn't know that or my CRS is acting up again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 25, 2018)

A sure sign you’re getting

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 28, 2018)

Well I wasn't able to get to this last night. Looks like @Neko2 is the winner. I'll PM you to get shipping info.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Neko2 (Apr 28, 2018)

Whoo hoo!

Thanks for giving us newbies a chance to dive in. Now I just have to clear a spot for the lathe...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neko2 (May 7, 2018)

I got the box of blanks and was all set to take a picture and write an elaborate post and that ended up being the last real bit of free time I had since ...

I wanted to make sure and sayfor the generosity and in a few days I'll pay it forward with a GAW of my own.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 7, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Keeping up with the generosity that has been shown to me by others here at WB, here is a box of pen blanks for giveaway to a new pen Turner. If anyone is interested, post on here and I'll have a mystery guest (my wife) pick the winner. All shown in pic have the same thing underneath them. Nothing fancy but good for a newbie to learn with.
> 
> View attachment 145906


Is this what you are starting out the blank pass with?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 7, 2018)

Why yea. Isn't that how it goes...send straight grain to get burl and good stuff?

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 7, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Why yea. Isn't that how it goes...send straight grain to get burl and good stuff?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

